# hms stalker.



## x7 dave (Jul 28, 2009)

looks like the scrapping of hms stalker is progressing rapidly.i dont have any pics but can see from the motorway cutting looks to have began in earnest.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*HMS Stalker*

Attended many great parties on her in Derry in my youth. My wife & I were friendly with her final c/o.


----------



## durnish (Jan 10, 2012)

Where is HMS Stalker being scrapped?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

duquesa said:


> Attended many great parties on her in Derry in my youth. My wife & I were friendly with her final c/o.


STALKER also known locally as 3515 Strand Road


----------



## markwarner (Sep 19, 2005)

durnish said:


> Where is HMS Stalker being scrapped?


Pounds Scrapyard in Tipner, Portsmouth.


----------

